# E-Mails: 90 Prozent sind Spam



## jupp11 (13 Mai 2007)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/89672


> Laut einer Analyse des österreichischen Herstellers von Antivirensoftware Ikarus hat
> sich in den vergangenen zwölf Monaten die Zahl der unerwünschten Nachrichten in den
> Postfächern der Web-Nutzer verdoppelt.


----------

